# Jessem Rout-R-Lift II - Preliminary Review & Purchasing Experience



## jacquesr

if you have a 1617, it works fine.
That's my setup.
Very pleased after about 6 months of casual use.


----------



## Chocdog

That is my router and that's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Fired_Yo_Momma

I ordered my Incra Router Fence system (I think Incra and Jessem work togerther or may be the same company) anyways the rep emailed me and informed me that the fence was going to be 30 days late because they were back ordered. If I was not getting a killer deal on the fence I would have bit the bullet and made my purchase from Amazon. All in all I happy with my Incra stuff and Jessem products


----------

